# How much fat per day?



## someguy1984 (Apr 30, 2009)

On a calorie deficit, or when bulking, how much fat should you have daily? Personally, i like having higher fat, high protein. But, lately i've been thinking i'm eating too much fat...Is that ok? I've heard .5g of LBM which would be about 65g fat for me...I'm 148lbs. 

Today, i consumed 95g of fat, 100g of carbs and 200g protein for a total of about 2055 calories. (Maybe a little less protein and less calories. 

Should i maybe lower my fat intake, or does it really not matter?

I got 22g of this fat from nuts, 11g of fat from this Purdue chicken breast i cooked, cheese, and a few other things. 

What do you think, don't keep the fat over 65g? Or, should i keep fat high and carbs low?


----------



## Built (Apr 30, 2009)

I keep my fat as high as my calories allow while cutting. Easier for me to suppress hunger. 

I'm 140 lbs and I like 60-120g fat daily.


----------



## vader (Apr 30, 2009)

I keep my fats to at least 75 grams daily, at 148 lbs I don't think you can get too much of anything right now


----------



## someguy1984 (Apr 30, 2009)

So, essentially this means I'm doing fine...Correct?

If so, why would people claim that high fat is bad? Does it do something? I would think fat is better than carbs, because carbs turn to sugar and really don't serve a significant purpose like fat does...Am i right? Or, are they about equal? 

But, if i eat 250g of carbs one day and only 30g of fat, will it make a difference? Probably not, right?


----------



## someguy1984 (Apr 30, 2009)

vader said:


> I keep my fats to at least 75 grams daily, at 148 lbs I don't think you can get too much of anything right now



Well, 5'7 148lbs isn't really that lean...I'm pretty short, you know? If i weighed 170lbs i would look fat. Unless of course i put the weight on over a long period of time and it was muscle. But, i don't see myself gaining anymore than 2-3lbs of muscle a month...


----------



## Built (Apr 30, 2009)

You weigh eight pounds more than I do and I'm your height - and lean. 

If you gain 2 lbs of muscle in a month, you're doing WELL!

I have no idea why you keep hearing high fat diets are unhealthy. It seems to be a pervasive myth.


----------



## C6zo6 (Apr 30, 2009)

Agreed, muscle is hard to gain...


----------



## someguy1984 (Apr 30, 2009)

I agree, but i hear it everywhere! TV, grocery stores, on food boxes, commercials, friends, everything...It just gets stuck in your head!!

Then again, fat seems to be the most natural thing. Meat, eggs, peanut butter, nuts, oils, etc...It seems like fat and protein are the most important things we could eat. All the processed garbage seems to derive from carbohydrates. Cookies, bread, chips, cake, soda, etc...This isn't *food.* Just stuff that taste good and really doesn't *help* you in anyway. So, why would people ever claim that carbohydrates should be higher than fats? I mean, you can't get 40% of your carbs from all good sources...That would be A LOT of veggies. I know oatmeal is healthy, but is it really that different from bread? When it comes down to it, no...It just has fiber. But, i would rather get the fiber from veggies. I think all the claims on oatmeal being good for you is because it's a low calorie, low fat, breakfast with moderate carbs for energy, tastes good and has good fiber...*The ideal breakfast.* LOW FAT, HIGH FIBER. It seems like that's what everyone is about...


----------



## Built (Apr 30, 2009)

Why 40%?


----------



## danzik17 (May 1, 2009)

someguy1984 said:


> I agree, but i hear it everywhere! TV, grocery stores, on food boxes, commercials, friends, everything...It just gets stuck in your head!!
> 
> Then again, fat seems to be the most natural thing. Meat, eggs, peanut butter, nuts, oils, etc...It seems like fat and protein are the most important things we could eat. All the processed garbage seems to derive from carbohydrates. Cookies, bread, chips, cake, soda, etc...This isn't *food.* Just stuff that taste good and really doesn't *help* you in anyway. So, why would people ever claim that carbohydrates should be higher than fats? I mean, you can't get 40% of your carbs from all good sources...That would be A LOT of veggies. I know oatmeal is healthy, but is it really that different from bread? When it comes down to it, no...It just has fiber. But, i would rather get the fiber from veggies. I think all the claims on oatmeal being good for you is because it's a low calorie, low fat, breakfast with moderate carbs for energy, tastes good and has good fiber...*The ideal breakfast.* LOW FAT, HIGH FIBER. It seems like that's what everyone is about...



Yes you can get 40% from healthy sources, but an arbitrary percentage doesn't really help anyone anyway.

Please define what oatmeal you are using in your comparison and what bread.  If you're comparing sugary oatmeal to white bread then sure, not much of a difference.  If you're comparing real untainted oatmeal, then there is a world of difference.

The comments about what everyone is about don't make much sense anyway.  Most people are about starving themselves while doing 3 hours of cardio a day.  It doesn't mean it's smart or that it even works.


----------



## someguy1984 (May 1, 2009)

Built said:


> Why 40%?




I think you guys are missing the point. I was just ranting. 40% is a random number with no significance...

I was talking about normal oats, not the kind with added sugar or sodium. Why is this any different than wheat bread? Lets say your eating it at 5:00 in the afternoon. We can also throw white bread in there. What is really the big difference? Don't tell me fiber, because i could have gotten my 25g of fiber from other sources throughout the day. 

I agree that most people are about eating low calories and excessive cardio. But, my point is that everyone is obsessed with low fat...Everyone buys low fat and it's displayed everywhere. People think that low fat means you will lose weight...


----------



## Balin (May 1, 2009)

someguy1984 said:


> I was talking about normal oats, not the kind with added sugar or sodium. Why is this any different than wheat bread? Lets say your eating it at 5:00 in the afternoon. We can also throw white bread in there. What is really the big difference? Don't tell me fiber, because i could have gotten my 25g of fiber from other sources throughout the day.



I may be out dated in my view here but I'm going to say its the fiber.  I doesn't matter that you have met your 25g of fiber already.  Is more of a function of fiber with the carbs delaying gastric emptying and keeping you feeling full longer.  With delayed gastric emptying you do not get the same insulin response as you would with white bread.


----------



## someguy1984 (May 1, 2009)

Who cares how you feel?

If you have enough self control and stay within your calorie budget, what's the difference? (I have self enough self control) So, saying otherwise is irrelevant in this scenario.


----------



## C6zo6 (May 1, 2009)

someguy1984 said:


> Who cares how you feel?
> 
> If you have enough self control and stay within your calorie budget, what's the difference? (I have self enough self control) So, saying otherwise is irrelevant in this scenario.



Sounds like someone read my thread earlier, lol. 

Personally, i don't really think it matters if it's rice, bread, oatmeal, whatever...A carb is a carb. 

But, this kind of seems like a weird debate. Just eat the amount of protein you need daily and try to be healthy the best way you can...Your going to have days where your not perfect and that's 100% ok...


----------



## Balin (May 1, 2009)

someguy1984 said:


> Who cares how you feel?
> 
> If you have enough self control and stay within your calorie budget, what's the difference? (I have self enough self control) So, saying otherwise is irrelevant in this scenario.



Fair enough, you have it all covered.... why bother asking the question in the first place


----------



## someguy1984 (May 1, 2009)

Balin said:


> Fair enough, you have it all covered.... why bother asking the question in the first place



I never asked anything about good or bad carbs. I was just wondering if i was taking in too much fat...


----------



## Built (May 2, 2009)

I freaking LOVE fat. 

I made chicken panfried in bacon fat and finished with whipping cream the other day.


----------



## someguy1984 (May 2, 2009)

lol, sounds good. 

It's so funny thinking about someone who has abs like you eating "chicken pan fried in bacon fat and finished with whipping cream."


----------



## Built (May 2, 2009)

LOL I lost most of the weight I dropped on Atkins. I used to eat slices of roast beef topped with pats of butter!

It's all about calorie-control. Eat less than you need, you lose. Funny how that works.


----------



## C6zo6 (May 2, 2009)

Built said:


> LOL I lost most of the weight I dropped on Atkins. I used to eat slices of roast beef topped with pats of butter!
> 
> It's all about calorie-control. Eat less than you need, you lose. Funny how that works.



Couldn't agree more.  (Calorie-Control)


----------

